# Girl's toe produces colored stones



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In the same vein as the people who cry glass, have glass coming out of their foreheads, etc. Weird stuff.

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/nst/Wednesday/NewsBreak/20070124151446/Article/index_html


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Is toe jam the same thing only softer?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ow!


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

That's nothing. My two year old son has a tear duct on his neck. When he cries, tears come out his neck.

Really.


----------

